# Conroe 1097 Bridge



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have only fished Conroe a hand full of times. I normally launch out of Anchorage marina and run across the lake to a little cut I was shown. I fish in about 20-25 feet of water and do pretty good on cats with range cubes and shrimp. But I have always wanted to fish around the 1097 bridge. The one time I tried to go from Anchorage marina to the bridge in my john boat I keep hitting bottom and had to turn back. I tried to go along the west bank with no luck. I know their has to be a channel but I have no idea where it is. Is the channel marked? This is the 1097 bridge in the same cove as Anchorage marina I'm talking about. Is that the bridge everyone fishes or is it the bridge going over the main part of the lake? And does anyone have any pointers where to fish under the bridge?

Thanks for any info you may have to spare.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Main part of the lake. Go out Lewis creek from achorage and turn right. When you see the bridge, count pylons from the right side. Fish betweem #18-23 straight down and you should be in the fish.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you very much I will have to give that a try. Especially when it gets hot.


----------



## TUNA HEAD (Jul 13, 2005)

Tx. is that the right side facing North or South?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

half2fish said:


> Tx. is that the right side facing North or South?


Correct. If you are heading out of Anchorage towards 1097, you'd be facing North.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

That's the east side of the bridge. When you come out of Anchorage and turn left/south to get to the main part of the lake, make sure you stay a couple hundred yards off the shoreline, it's very shallow.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Anchorage is on the east side of the lake but 1097 runs east & west across the lake.

From Anchorage you will be heading north and looking at the south side of the bridge.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

As you turn out of Anchorage, you must go south to clear Point Aquarius prior to taking a right and going north to hit the 1097 bridge.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you were going to the short 1097 bridge. You want to go to the long 1097 bridge.


----------

